# Oddball's Totally Awesome Paragliding Thread



## Oddball

Did the Alternator in Santa Barbara yesterday.

Although just a sled ride, any new site is always a rush.

Met the dude who shot this video, too.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSlJbiE8AXM[/ame]


----------



## Samson




----------



## Oddball

Hucked a couple of rides off of Marshall Peak, San Bernardino, today.

Friggin' awesome! 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfTQFrEzAog&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Samson

The highest I'll get off the ground is to take the Christmas lights down.

They're still up.


----------



## Oddball

Grrrrrreat conditions today.

Hung out for over 1/2 hour on my flight, and didn't get a second 'cause it was my turn to drive the SUV back to the LZ.

Should be good tomorrow too, due to the advancing storms.


----------



## Samson

I took the christmas lights down today!!


----------



## Big Black Dog

My tin-foil pea-sized testicles would expload if I was to subject my chicken-assed self to this kind of an "event".  I do not have the bowling-ball size brass testicles it takes to go paragliding.  It just isn't in me.  I have gone down a quarter-mile drag strip at 189 mph but I was secure in knowing that if there was a problem I would probably just skid half-way across the county before I either stopped or would stop a little quicker if I hit a tree or something!  This paragliding thing though is way beyond that...  I have sperm cells passing out from fear just because I watched the video.  No doubt.  You are 'da man, Dude.  You 'da man.


----------



## Oddball

I took it up after taking three skydives and finding that the canopy ride was the most fun part.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Dude said:


> I took it up after taking three skydives and finding that the canopy ride was the most fun part.



Now tell me why anybody would want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane?  Same thing goes with going swimming with weights tied around your waist.  Logically, neither of these "computes" as Spock used to say.


----------



## Oddball

Well, I was assured that the skydiving outfit I trained with didn't have any perfectly good airplanes.

In fact, when our class was doing dress rehearsals near the aircraft, I discovered that there were some loose parts hanging off the main gear hub.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Dude said:


> Well, I was assured that the skydiving outfit I trained with didn't have any perfectly good airplanes.
> 
> In fact, when our class was doing dress rehearsals near the aircraft, I discovered that there were some loose parts hanging off the main gear hub.



I used to do a lot of flying back in my old Navy days.  You could look out the window and see oil dripping out of the engines on some of the prop things I used to fly in.  I asked an air crew member once about the oil leaks.  He said there was no problem unless you looked out and it was no longer leaking oil - that would mean the engine was all out of oil.  I'm not sure I like that philosopy now that I'm older and look back on it!


----------



## Oddball

Looks like another ripper day...See y'all later!


----------



## Oddball

Was a great day...Was cool listening to the Vikes game wile cruising around airborne.

Started sprinkling late.

A spectator took a short digital vid of my last landing and said that they'd e-mail it to me. I'll post it if they do.

The video is in...It's in MP4 format....Anyone have any idea how I can post it?


----------



## Oddball

Some totally cool masked wombat loaded it onto a Youtube page!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjcC3CRHc8M[/ame]


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Reminds me of my younger, wilder days, para sailing off buildings.

A couple of police agencies probably sold my equipment at auction.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Slick jack.


----------



## California Girl

Big Black Dog said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took it up after taking three skydives and finding that the canopy ride was the most fun part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me why anybody would want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane?  Same thing goes with going swimming with weights tied around your waist.  Logically, neither of these "computes" as Spock used to say.
Click to expand...


Because it's an awesome rush!


----------



## Zander

Looks like an awesome adventure!   I am going to have give it a try.  I will send you a PM  for details.....


----------



## concept

Is it the same as hangliding?


----------



## Oddball

Pretty much.

The differences are that a hang glider has a rigid frame where a paraglider is a canopy that fills with ram air. Hence a hang glider can go faster, has far better wind penetration and can attain faster ground speeds.


----------



## Samson

I went Snow-shoeing last weekend.

It was thrilling.





Probably not as thrilling as hang gliding.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dude said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> The differences are that a hang glider has a rigid frame where a paraglider is a canopy that fills with ram air. Hence a hang glider can go faster, has far better wind penetration and can attain faster ground speeds.


And is MUCH more maneuverable, and can be taken up to the tops of buildings in the middle of the night without being too conspicuous!


----------



## Oddball

That too. Though, I'm personally not too crazy about the potential of rotor winds in an urban jungle environment.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Dude said:


> That too. Though, I'm personally not too crazy about the potential of rotor winds in an urban jungle environment.


Ya just ride 'em and spiral around the building!


----------



## Oddball

Just for the record...North winds in most SoCal locations (where I am for the time being) suck ass.


----------



## Samson

Yesterday went Snowshoeing for a few hours west of Boulder, CO (Eldora).

First stopped off at McGluckens to rent 2 pair shoes = $20.00
Second Stop was the House of Pancakes, breakfast for 2 = $20.00
Third Stop was Eldora Montain "Resort" trail Fee = $30.00
Forth Stop was "Ipaca" Store 2 Caps Made in Peru = $40.00
Fifth Stop was Neaderland Bar & Grill = $25.00

$135.00 Saturday 9 AM - 5 PM


----------



## Oddball

Are the lifts at Eldora even still operating?


----------



## Samson

Dude said:


> Are the lifts at Eldora even still operating?



I put "Resort" in quotations for a reason. Eldora isn't much of a resort, even if the lifts are operating.

I noticed them working a couple of years ago, but the Snowshoe trail isn't anywhere near the Alpine slopes, so I don't know. The trail we took, "Lone Star" is part of the Cross Country trail system, and we only saw 2 guys sliding mostly on theirs asses passing downhill


----------



## Oddball

Oh, wow....They  still are in bidness!

Eldora Mountain Resort - The Mountain: Interactive Trail Map


----------



## Samson

Dude said:


> Oh, wow....They  still are in bidness!
> 
> Eldora Mountain Resort - The Mountain: Interactive Trail Map




Only about an hour from my house. 

I'll go to Winterpark or Brekenridge next month, and spend the night sucking body shots off Snowbunnies in a hot tub


----------



## Oddball

I don't know about either of those choices.

Fraser isn't much of a party town and Breckenridge is a place where you don't lose your girlfriend, but lose your turn.


----------



## Samson

Dude said:


> I don't know about either of those choices.
> 
> Fraser isn't much of a party town and Breckenridge is a place where you don't lose your girlfriend, but lose your turn.



I'm all about cheap and easy.


----------



## Oddball

Great day at Crestline/Marshall today.

One of the old timers call it "stupid thermally"....You couldn't help but find big chunks of rising air and ride them up.


----------



## xsited1

Dude is a modern-day Leo Valentin, the most famous "birdman" of all time.  Here's a picture of him:


----------



## Oddball

Launched from Crestline for the first time today....Ended up landing in the chap, faaaaaaar short of the LZ.

Oh, well...Live and learn!


----------



## Oddball

Winds just started switching at Crestline, earlier than predicted...Later, taters!


----------



## Oddball

Even though I can't fly at Marshall for the time being, the simulator is kinda fun.

The ground-bound can even get in on the fun.

Marshall (San Bernardino) - Paragliding sites in United States - ParaglidingEarth

Click on the "Fly on this site : PG simulator in GoogleEarth !" link (need a Google plug-in).

Cool website!


----------



## Titanic Sailor

That's some pretty cool shit Dude. That was a trip watching that guy take off. Large nut sack required.


----------



## Oddball

Have to make it to the LZ!

It's the trapezoidal green spot, due SE.


----------



## Oddball

Just found a video taken of my last flight at Marshall.

Although the breeze was kinda weak and funky, it was still nice a flyable day!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyFmGlneZDI]YouTube - Bunch of paragliders launching at Marshall[/ame]


----------



## Samson

Dude said:


> Just found a video taken of my last flight at Marshall.
> 
> Although the breeze was kinda weak and funky, it was still nice a flyable day!



I watched the whole thing, and looked for the paraglider with horns and a tail, but couldn't recognise you.

The first guy, reminded me of the movie _Forrest Gump_...."Run Forrest, RUUUN!!"

Overall,it looks a lot safer than I'd imagined...more like kite-flying than cliff jumping.


----------



## Oddball

Flew Point 'o Mountain north this evening.

Been four months since my feet last left the ground.

Sooooo cool...Sooooo fun.

Maybe Marshall or Crestline tomorrow evening.


----------



## Oddball

Most.....Awesome.....Flight.....Ever.

Stupid easy thermals....Airborne for nearly an hour and a half.


----------



## Samson

Dude said:


> Most.....Awesome.....Flight.....Ever.
> 
> Stupid easy thermals....Airborne for nearly an hour and a half.


----------



## AquaAthena

Dude said:


> Did the Alternator in Santa Barbara yesterday.
> 
> Although just a sled ride, any new site is always a rush.
> 
> Met the dude who shot this video, too.
> 
> YouTube - Schaeffers Paragliding Thanksgiving Day in Santa Barbara 2009



That was beautiful. Made me feel as free as in my natural state ( of mind. ) I like to soar, too. Over the ocean.


----------



## Oddball

#100 today.

Totally ragin' afternoon @ Andy Jackson.

Buoyant and lifty, yet very little rowdy air.

Was up for over an hour.


----------



## Samson

By Jen Lebron Kuhney, Staff Writer



> Sunday, August 8, 2010 at 5:56 p.m.
> 
> SAN DIEGO &#8212; Two paragliders crashed mid-air near the Torrey Pines Gliderport at about 4:15 p.m., leaving one person injured.



WTF, the entire sky, and these guys couldn't manage to miss each other?

Hope you're OK, but next time leave Modbert at home.


----------



## Douger

If one must be enslaved in murkastan that's the place to be.


----------



## Oddball

One of the coolest things about flying at Andy Jackson is cruising around chasing hawks and kestrels when it's really pumping thermic.

Besides the fun of seeing them up close doing what they do best, they're great little indicators of where the air is rising and sinking.

Another ripper weekend in San Bernardino!


----------



## Ringel05

Oddball said:


> One of the coolest things about flying at Andy Jackson is cruising around chasing hawks and kestrels when it's really pumping thermic.
> 
> Besides the fun of seeing them up close doing what they do best, they're great little indicators of where the air is rising and sinking.
> 
> Another ripper weekend in San Bernardino!



Uuuummmm....  Can we start calling you a "wingnut" now?


----------



## Oddball

Could be. 

BTW, I was able to climb high enough on Sunday to see the AppleValley/Hisperia/Victorville area from the _*front side*_ of the San Beranrdino mountains.

For those of you scoring at home, that's way the hell up there!


----------



## Charles_Main

Count Dracula said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took it up after taking three skydives and finding that the canopy ride was the most fun part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell me why anybody would want to jump out of a perfectly good airplane?
Click to expand...


So you know how to do it the time the Airplane is not working perfectly


----------



## Oddball

Insanely easy lift today.

Got up high enough to see lakes Gregory, Arrowhead and Silverwood.

Safe to say that the myth of Icarus and Daedalus doesn't *ahem* fly, 'cause it gets plenty chilly at that altitude.


----------



## Samson

Oddball said:


> Insanely easy lift today.
> 
> Got up high enough to see lakes Gregory, Arrowhead and Silverwood.
> 
> Safe to say that the myth of Icarus and Daedalus doesn't *ahem* fly, 'cause it gets plenty chilly at that altitude.



How High (literally)?

I once again considered climbing the 14,200 ft Longs Peak this weekend, but had other commitments, and missed seeing the 3rd hiker of the season fall to his death.

Rule of thumb around here is a 5 F temp drop for every 1000 ft, so if it's 90 F in Denver at 5,000 ft, you can count on it being 90 - (14,000-5,000)*5 = 55 F at the summit of Longs Peak.

PLUS you can burn the shit out of your hide exposing your skin to sunlight at that altitude, which is why I have never climbed nekkid.


----------



## Trajan

Samson said:


>




hummm para gliding? count me in bro.


----------



## Trajan

Oddball said:


> Insanely easy lift today.
> 
> Got up high enough to see lakes Gregory, Arrowhead and Silverwood.
> 
> Safe to say that the myth of Icarus and Daedalus doesn't *ahem* fly, 'cause it gets plenty chilly at that altitude.



I did a lot jumping in the service, so I have an itch I'd like to start scratching again... but I cannot convince my old lady to come down to Hollister with me.......


----------



## xotoxi

Samson said:


>


 
Where's the octopus?


----------



## Samson

xotoxi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the octopus?
Click to expand...


Gunny deleted it.

Teh Beasturd.


----------



## syrenn

way cool! thanks for sharing


----------



## Oddball

Samson said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insanely easy lift today.
> 
> Got up high enough to see lakes Gregory, Arrowhead and Silverwood.
> 
> Safe to say that the myth of Icarus and Daedalus doesn't *ahem* fly, 'cause it gets plenty chilly at that altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How High (literally)?
> 
> I once again considered climbing the 14,200 ft Longs Peak this weekend, but had other commitments, and missed seeing the 3rd hiker of the season fall to his death.
> 
> Rule of thumb around here is a 5 F temp drop for every 1000 ft, so if it's 90 F in Denver at 5,000 ft, you can count on it being 90 - (14,000-5,000)*5 = 55 F at the summit of Longs Peak.
> 
> PLUS you can burn the shit out of your hide exposing your skin to sunlight at that altitude, which is why I have never climbed nekkid.
Click to expand...

Was told by the locals that I was between 8,000-8,500 MSL.

I passed between two distinct temp zones....Hot to cool, then cool to plenty chilly.

Was kinda spooked for about 1/2 hour, because I was trying to dump altitude yet still climbing out.


----------



## Samson

Oddball said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insanely easy lift today.
> 
> Got up high enough to see lakes Gregory, Arrowhead and Silverwood.
> 
> Safe to say that the myth of Icarus and Daedalus doesn't *ahem* fly, 'cause it gets plenty chilly at that altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How High (literally)?
> 
> I once again considered climbing the 14,200 ft Longs Peak this weekend, but had other commitments, and missed seeing the 3rd hiker of the season fall to his death.
> 
> Rule of thumb around here is a 5 F temp drop for every 1000 ft, so if it's 90 F in Denver at 5,000 ft, you can count on it being 90 - (14,000-5,000)*5 = 55 F at the summit of Longs Peak.
> 
> PLUS you can burn the shit out of your hide exposing your skin to sunlight at that altitude, which is why I have never climbed nekkid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was told by the locals that I was between 8,000-8,500 MSL.
> 
> I passed between two distinct temp zones....Hot to cool, then cool to plenty chilly.
> 
> Was kinda spooked for about 1/2 hour, because I was trying to dump altitude yet still climbing out.
Click to expand...


Mr. Science Says:

"When referring to an altitude of an aircraft or airspace MSL (mean sea level) is used."

Therefore, 8,000-8,500 feet MSL was between Oddball and the surface of the ocean.

If he fell from this height, discounting air resistance, and using an acceleration of 32 ft/s per second, how many MINUTES would pass before Oddball hit the surface of the ocean?


----------



## jimbetty123

If just your imagination has been enjoying free flight, its time you did too! We are the premier paragliding school in India based at Kamshet since 97. Choose a one time solo flying thrill or learn paragliding fundamentals and become a hobby pilot, we have various programs to suit your adrenalin highs.


----------



## Oddball

Awesome, albeit chilly, couple of past days/weekend.

Hung out on the ridge over Crestline yesterday for nearly an hour, before numb fingertips sent me packing for the LZ. 

One of these days, I have to get a mini video cam.


----------



## Oddball

My good friends Jeff and Steven (the camera man) having a blast at Elsinore:


----------



## Liability

Back in college, I had a pal who went to a course to learn how to jump out of perfectly good airplanes.  

On the Friday before he was to take his Saturday "test" (meaning his first actual jump), his instructor was killed in a fall when neither his professionally packed chute opened nor did his back-up shoot.

My pal did not take that first jump that Saturday.

He was a good guy.  He had pet crabs and he regularly staged crab races (with all appropriate and illegal gambling) on Saturday mornings with heavy drinking involved.  His crab was named after a high end top shelf gin.

Which is the better way to spend a Saturday morning?


----------



## Oddball

I got to paragliding by taking my first static line skydives.

Turns out I like the canopy ride much better than a mere couple of minutes (tops) of free fall.


----------



## Oddball

My buddy Steven gets chased out of the sky by a hawk, at Marshall.


----------



## Trajan

beautiful.


May,  the wife and I will start our season at Hollister, she just doesn't know it yet... I will get her up in chute, but she will never Hang, no way....


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Oddball said:


> Did the Alternator in Santa Barbara yesterday.
> 
> Although just a sled ride, any new site is always a rush.
> 
> Met the dude who shot this video, too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSlJbiE8AXM



you are nuts.


----------



## sophiehod

Glide for life. Remove your fear. Live your life like a new one. I read the posts, some of them are real funny. And someone give some great post too. I will lot to admin cause it was a real help. No thanks. If you meet me i'll give a hug. Contact me here.....

Sophie Hood............You Shall ...


----------



## JoeDirt

addition to this when it lets me add a link.  Hey, newb here.


----------



## freedombecki

Oddball said:


> My buddy Steven gets chased out of the sky by a hawk, at Marshall.
> 
> Red-Tailed Hawk Scares Away Paraglider - YouTube


I know it's been some time now, but thanks, Oddball, for sharing the link. My family lived on the Lake Elsinore when I was very young, and we visited beautiful Lake Arrowhead a few times in the 5 years we lived in So. Cal. Also enjoyed driving from our house on the lake through the Ortega Mountains to San Juan Capistrano, where the migratory swallows used to come every year, seems it was around the first of March, but that long ago, it could have been any time. lol Too long ago! 

The sound of the wind on the video of your friends sounded quite spirited.


----------



## Oddball

I'm considering a Lake Elsinore/Marshall/Crestline trip before my next project in February.

Maybe I'll get to add some new video.


----------



## freedombecki

Oddball said:


> I'm considering a Lake Elsinore/Marshall/Crestline trip before my next project in February.
> 
> Maybe I'll get to add some new video.


Hope so, or at least some dazzling pictures. 

About the Lake Arrowhead/Big Bear region of the San Berdoo Mountains, I heard there were really bad fires up there 2 or 3 years back. It wasn't as bad as the Yellowstone fires a couple of decades ago (1,000,000 acres) was it? I was worried when I saw peoples' beautiful homes going up in smoke on the tv screen. It was such a beautiful area when I was attending college in Alta Loma. We were always piling in a car and going up there on weekends. What a beautiful place it was back then, and I hope the fires didn't destroy everything. I never heard again about it after the news reports.


----------



## Oddball

I went and took some pix of that mess, a few days after the fires were put out....They're stashed in a box somewhere or I'd scan and post them.

The Marshall/Crestline site is smack in the middle of the burn area.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Oddball said:


> Did the Alternator in Santa Barbara yesterday.
> 
> Although just a sled ride, any new site is always a rush.
> 
> Met the dude who shot this video, too.
> 
> Schaeffers Paragliding Thanksgiving Day in Santa Barbara 2009 - YouTube



Awsome! Looks fun.


----------



## freedombecki

Oddball said:


> I went and took some pix of that mess, a few days after the fires were put out....They're stashed in a box somewhere or I'd scan and post them.
> 
> The Marshall/Crestline site is smack in the middle of the burn area.


You all had terrible, terrible luck with drought and heat in recent years, plus this was in a Sacramento, California paper today (Dry January raises concern over drought...:






It looks like it's so terribly dry, I hope you take care and know good fire survival skills if you are ever faced with a fire, Mr. Oddball. when out in the wilderness in any of the stricken areas, which will grow if there is no rain and hopefully go away if there is.​


----------



## Oddball

I'll be down south, where it's not drought stricken.


----------



## freedombecki

Good. Hope you have _great_ flights.


----------



## Trajan

Oddball said:


> I'll be down south, where it's not drought stricken.



well unless we got some more pics of you HGing, I am downgrading this thread to  "Awseome" from "Totally" Awesome.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli

I flew Golden CO once.  Off the first peak caught a nice thermal and on the rise an eagle glided along next to us.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTl1Ny8ylIk&feature=related]Thermalling in April - paragliding in Golden Colorado.mov - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Thanks for sharing the beautiful video, Kiki.


----------



## Oddball

Trajan said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be down south, where it's not drought stricken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well unless we got some more pics of you HGing, I am downgrading this thread to  "Awseome" from "Totally" Awesome.
Click to expand...

Bought a Go Pro Hero camera.

Totally awesome coming up, as soon as I can access a 'puter with the chops to edit the footage.

Please stand by.....


----------



## Jeremy

Oddball said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be down south, where it's not drought stricken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well unless we got some more pics of you HGing, I am downgrading this thread to  "Awseome" from "Totally" Awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bought a Go Pro Hero camera.
> 
> Totally awesome coming up, as soon as I can access a 'puter with the chops to edit the footage.
> 
> *Please stand by.....*
Click to expand...



waiting...


----------



## Jeremy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhmzmOwkRuM]GoPro HD: Jeb Corliss and Roberta Mancino - Wingsuit Flyers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

That's scarey, Jeremy.


----------



## freedombecki

I was hoping Oddball would have his pictures of Marshall(?) by now. *sigh*


----------



## Oddball

The video card on my laptop won't drive the video from my Go Pro....Will work on them and hopefully get them to my Youtube page sometime soon.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## The Infidel

Oddball said:


> My buddy Steven gets chased out of the sky by a hawk, at Marshall.
> 
> Red-Tailed Hawk Scares Away Paraglider - YouTube





Ive seen RC planes chased but never a para glider .... thats funny.


----------



## freedombecki

Oddball said:


> The video card on my laptop won't drive the video from my Go Pro....Will work on them and hopefully get them to my Youtube page sometime soon.
> 
> *crosses fingers*


Way over my head. I just wish I had a digital camera I could use to take pictures and download them here. Unfortunately, the camera I bought 2 years ago didn't have the right button: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There that's more like it.


----------



## freedombecki

Oldest Parglider is 101-year-old woman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8YIqHf67jE]101-year-old sets paragliding record - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Oddball

New computer means I can now edit my Go Pro and post the vids.

_*NEW VIDEO!!
*_
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=YuL84xOsANM[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Very beautiful, Oddball.


----------



## hortysir

Very cool, OB1


Didn't know that about you!

I was into surfing as a kid and had just started getting into kite-boardng before I ruined my foot. So I get the rush of weightlessness!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRZYrQKet18]EXTREME Kiteboarding | 60ft Air | Bridge Jump | Fort De Soto - Tampa FL - YouTube[/ame]



I'd sold all my shit before the injury anyway, so.....

Guess I'll just live vicariously through you and your videos.


----------



## Oddball

Editing the other footage....More to come.....


----------



## freedombecki

This is the operator. Waiting for answer. 

....

Waiting for answer....


----------



## Oddball

My friends Steven (shooting the video from the orange glider) and Caleb a couple of days ago at Crestline, CA.

Gotta get back there soon!


----------



## freedombecki

Oddball said:


> My friends Steven (shooting the video from the orange glider) and Caleb a couple of days ago at Crestline, CA.
> 
> Gotta get back there soon!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qBjZAnQjM0


 
That's a beautiful place, Oddball. Hope you got back there or will when the weather is perfect.


----------



## Oddball

It's getting perfect right now and I'm on the wrong end of the map.


----------



## cereal_killer

Oddball not to hijack your thread but I did my first skydive this weekend and it was awesome!!!! The free fall was a rush. Gliing back down was pretty awesome as well so I can see why you've fallen in love with paragliding. What a blast, I'm hooked now.

Anyway this is your thread and I just wanted to share this with you. Back to the regular scheduled programming!


----------



## Oddball

No hijack....Just instruction.

I took up paragliding because the free fall was nothing compared to the canopy time.

That lesson was learned at Snohomish, when I wished that my hop-and-pop skydives could have included some instruction on thermaling to enjoy the view.

If you want to hurtle to the ground like a rock, skydive.

If you want to soar with the eagles, paraglide and/or hang glide.


----------



## Gracie

I see gliders all over Cayucos, Calif, Oddball. BEAUTIFUL scenery on the ground..I can imagine what it's like up there! Your friends should give it a try. Lots of ocean, sand dunes, meadows.


----------



## cereal_killer

Oddball said:


> No hijack....Just instruction.
> 
> I took up paragliding because the free fall was nothing compared to the canopy time.
> 
> That lesson was learned at Snohomish, when I wished that my hop-and-pop skydives could have included some instruction on thermaling to enjoy the view.
> 
> If you want to hurtle to the ground like a rock, skydive.
> 
> If you want to soar with the eagles, paraglide and/or hang glide.


I can only imagine the awesomeness of gliding like an eagle..MAN!!!


----------



## Oddball

My first video, which depicts a landing not too different from that of skydivers....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhLMKMfweB4]Landing at Marshall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

I have no clue who this person is, but this is the view from there:

Paragliding in Cayucos, CA on Vimeo


----------



## Gracie

I envy you guys. If only I could do that before I kick the bucket. But I'd be too afraid of knocking out a joint and ....shudder....pain.


----------



## Oddball

Gracie said:


> I have no clue who this person is, but this is the view from there:
> 
> Paragliding in Cayucos, CA on Vimeo


I have a major clue who the guy in #97 is...He is awesome.

He is a totally qualified and committed instructor and tandem driver.

I recommend and endorse flying with him.

Just do it.


----------



## Gracie

Too late for me. But I can watch YOU.


----------



## Oddball

It's only too late if you're dead.

You are not dead.

Go for it.

The more you live, the less you die.


----------



## Oddball

Here's how they do it at the Alternator, above Santa Barbara....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jSlJbiE8AXM]Schaeffers Paragliding Thanksgiving Day in Santa Barbara 2009 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## freedombecki

Oddball said:


> Here's how they do it at the Alternator, above Santa Barbara....
> 
> Schaeffers Paragliding Thanksgiving Day in Santa Barbara 2009 - YouTube


 
5:00 - Blue heavens, blue ocean... and just blue...


----------



## PixieStix

Oddball said:


> My first video, which depicts a landing not too different from that of skydivers....
> 
> 
> Landing at Marshall - YouTube



You should put this song to one of your vids of your paragliding experiences. So totally gnarly and way cool. I wanna do that at least once before I die

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur8ftRFb2Ac]Christopher Cross - Ride Like The Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

New videos coming from my recent west coast swing.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Oddball

96% uploaded...Can't wait....

It's shot from the place that I decided paragliding is for me....And it totally is.

The suspense is killing me and I was there!

Stay tuned.....


----------



## syrenn

work faster!!!


----------



## Trajan

Oddball said:


> 96% uploaded...Can't wait....
> 
> It's shot from the place that I decided paragliding is for me....And it totally is.
> 
> The suspense is killing me and I was there!
> 
> Stay tuned.....



friggin tease...


----------



## freedombecki

Oddball said:


> 96% uploaded...Can't wait....
> 
> It's shot from the place that I decided paragliding is for me....And it totally is.
> 
> The suspense is killing me and I was there!
> 
> Stay tuned.....


 Come back Shane! Shane, come back. 

Of all the times my computer and phone were out, look who who came back around the same time and who I missed. 

/fussbudget


----------



## freedombecki

[ame=http://youtu.be/SZtdMzHEppM]Paraglider Takeoff Gone Totally Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Great flight in Cali under the new canopy....


----------



## westwall

Oddball said:


> Great flight in Cali under the new canopy....







Very nice!  You should try Slide Mountain in the Washoe Valley when it gets warm!


----------



## Oddball

Could happen one day...I do get around.


----------



## flacaltenn

Oddball said:


> Great flight in Cali under the new canopy....



Welcome back man...


----------



## Oddball

Labor Day weekend with the Tennessee Tree Toppers...


----------



## Oddball

A flying acquaintance was killed  yesterday in an acro accident....A chick who was so full of life that it oozed out her every pore....Via con Dios, Lua.

Marshall/Crestline Free Flight Page

Lua Silveira


----------



## westwall

Oddball said:


> A flying acquaintance was killed  yesterday in an acro accident....A chick who was so full of life that it oozed out her every pore....Via con Dios, Lua.
> 
> Marshall/Crestline Free Flight Page
> 
> Lua Silveira







I am so sorry to hear this!   I feel for ya my friend!  

Blue Skies Lua!


----------



## beautress

In loving memory of friends whose spirits we cherish... And especially, to Oddball's friend, Lua whose life oozed with love for life and for paragliding:




​


----------



## Oddball




----------



## beautress

Alert!  Mr. Oddball is being roasted in the Flame Zone! 

~ Bump! ~





 <giggle>​


----------



## Natural Citizen

There's some good spots in the Blue Ridge Mountains and over into Carolina.


----------



## Oddball

beautress said:


> Alert!  Mr. Oddball is being roasted in the Flame Zone!
> 
> ~ Bump! ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <giggle>​


----------



## beautress

Don't you know, Mr. Oddball? Being put on the hotseat of the roast of someone is because someone else honors your friendship and moxie. IOW, they think you are a good sport and a great member of USMB. I was just trying to be a good messanger so you could enjoy your own party and show them what real class is.


----------



## Pilot1

I won't fly anything that folds up, has to be inflated, made of some type of fabric, or comes with directions in Chinese.


----------



## beautress

Pilot1 said:


> I won't fly anything that folds up, has to be inflated, made of some type of fabric, or comes with directions in Chinese.


You should see some of the videos in the thread. They take you right there, Pilot1. It's awesome.


----------



## beautress

Pilot1 said:


> I won't fly anything that folds up, has to be inflated, made of some type of fabric, or comes with directions in Chinese.


On the other hand, it's dangerous. Sad times for San Diego group: Two dead as paragliders collide at Torrey Pines in San Diego County

La times photo:





Prayers up. ​


----------



## Pilot1

That sucks.  Living life is dangerous, but the alternative is worse.


----------



## beautress

​


----------

